# Bixenon shutters - success!



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

*Bixenon retrofit - Full DIY (finally)!*

*See postings below for the full DIY with photos; sorry for the delay.*

So my ZHP didn't come with bixenon lights and, after driving my wife's X5, I really wanted them. I've spent quite a bit of time and energy figuring out how to retrofit them - and get the bixenon shutters to actuate. To make a long story short, they are *finally* working.

I (we) owe a great deal of thanks to Bluer1. Without Cody's help mapping the facelifted LCM/light module pinouts - not to mention the endless photos and questions - I'd still be in the dark.

I have quite a bit of info to post, but to make a long story short, Bluer1/Cody and I have figured out how to retrofit working bixenon lights into cars originally equipped with H7 halogens. Yes, lots of folks have installed bixenon lights and coded the xenon lows to work, but getting the high beam/aka bixenon function to work has been elusive.

I will post a DIY with part numbers and photos when I get time, but all you need are ~$30 worth of parts and an hour or two of labor. The parts include a pair of plugs for the bixenon shutter sockets on the ballasts (61 13 8 365 348), a pair of contact leads for the same (61 13 0 006 665), 20 feet of wire, a 12V relay, (and a diode and a fuse if you are really anal). The halogen LCM/light control module is retained.

In a nutshell: After coding for bixenons, pushing the highbeam stalk forward sends +12v to pins 2/36 on the light module (pin 2 is left highbeam shutter, pin 36 is right). Connect pins 2/36 of the LCM to the center pin of the bixenon shutter plugs via a relay. The bixenon shutter is grounded through the lowbeam/xenon light wiring, so there is no need to route a seperate ground to the light (but you need one for the relay).

Thats it. I got mine working tonight, I just need to tidy up the wiring and find an inconspicous home for the relay.

--Scott


----------



## Jupiter19 (Jun 14, 2003)

:thumbup: 

I just installed my bixenon's a couple of weeks ago, can't wait for the high beams to work  Thanks for making up a DIY for it


----------



## yamato (Feb 11, 2003)

The parts are only ~$30?? It is really a good deal!! I would consider installing one more set of xenons on my roof!!


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

yamato said:


> The parts are only ~$30?? It is really a good deal!! I would consider installing one more set of xenons on my roof!!


I think it was $30 to get the highbeam portion of the bi-xenons to work. Not sure how much it costs to purchase the bi-xenons and the cooresponding ballasts but it's definitely more than $30!


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

The figure quoted is only for the parts required to activate the bixenon shutters. Obviously the lights are substantially more. 

So far this is what I have spent to retrofit the lights:

Left side bixenon: $250, eBay
Right side bixenon: $200, eBay
Plugs, wiring, relays: $30 Circle BMW
Autolevel sensors/brackets: $162 Circle BMW
Coding: $43 Daniels BMW
Old Speckled Hen Ale $34 Shangys Beer Heaven 

I bought a used Bixenon LCM just in case, (eBay, $35), I'll probably just relist that as I ended up not needing it. 

Total: $719.


----------



## ItchyNScratchy (Jul 9, 2003)

Scott ZHP said:


> So my ZHP didn't come with bixenon lights and, after driving my wife's X5, I really wanted them. I've spent quite a bit of time and energy figuring out how to retrofit them - and get the bixenon shutters to actuate. To make a long story short, they are *finally* working.
> 
> I (we) owe a great deal of thanks to Bluer1. Without Cody's help mapping the facelifted LCM/light module pinouts - not to mention the endless photos and questions - I'd still be in the dark.
> 
> ...


Wow Scott,

Congrats! I know how long and hard you worked on getting the Bi Xenon shutter to open up! Can't wait for the DIY....hopefully even someone that's wire-phobic like myself can accomplish this!

Take care


----------



## mickey513 (Jun 12, 2003)

Please Post the DIY SOON. You are the first person I seen to successfully retrofit bi-xenon. :thumbup:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

:thumbup: 
Awesome, Scott! Glad to be of help - don't discount yourself though, you did all the work. I just probed around with a meter and passed along some info I'd collected.

I noticed you even put the little "electrocution" stickers on there!


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

bluer1 said:


> I noticed you even put the little "electrocution" stickers on there!


Yeah, how sad is that. I really wanted the OEM look though: 63 12 8 362 473 ($2.59 ea) is the part# for anyone interested. The labels were backordered too, or I would have had this done a week sooner...

I need to snap a few more photos and "production-ize" the wiring at the LCM, and I'll make a full DIY.

--Scott


----------



## Mike330ZHP (Apr 14, 2003)

Shangys Beer Heaven over in Allentown is the best. They have everything. A great place to go before a long DIY.


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Mike330ZHP said:


> Shangys Beer Heaven over in Allentown is the best. They have everything. A great place to go before a long DIY.


2000 different beers in stock and a warehouse the size of a football field (no kidding).


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Scott ZHP said:


> The figure quoted is only for the parts required to activate the bixenon shutters. Obviously the lights are substantially more.
> 
> So far this is what I have spent to retrofit the lights:
> 
> ...


not bad :thumbup: Who was selling it on ebay and why?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Jeff_DML said:


> not bad :thumbup: Who was selling it on ebay and why?


I didn't know the sellers; I just put in the bids and rode the auctions out.

I asked if they had broken tabs (a universal sign of theft) and both were fine. Actually, one had a cracked tab, but not broken off. The other one was mailed from a dealership address in the original packaging with the part number on the box (?!) I suspect this one was removed from a customer's car at delivery because the lens was slightly scuffed. It looked brand new. I used my old lenses on both (~5mo old but in better shape).

I also think it helped that I bought the left and right in seperate auctions. Buying a pair together is bound to be more expensive.


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

*Please post your DIY soon*

Also, you mentioned Autolevel sensors/brackets. Did you actually install the sensor in the rear of the car that autolevels the lights and better yet, wire them successfully to the car? If not, what was the bracket for?


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

There are two level sensors, one front, one rear. Both on the passenger side (US spec cars). I have not installed the autoleveling parts yet, but it doesn't look like a big deal.

The real challenge will be the wiring. The harness is not available seperately. I'll need to make this. I have a block diagram from the retrofit kit that deciphers the wiring - the sensors talk to the LCM and the LCM talks to the lights, but it looks like a major PITA to fish the harness where it needs to go.

Also, I'm fairly certain the stock (halogen) LCM must be replaced, I dont think it has the circuitry to interprit the signals from to the levelers.

Update: I'm using a generic 12v relay at the moment, but it only has one trigger for the coil (one pin of the LCM controls both shutters). I ordered a handfull of relays from the dealer and the correct contact bushings for the light module. When I get the parts, I'll finalize the install and post photos. Ideally the relay will have two triggers (85, 85A) and two load (87 contacts) and a diode across the coil.

It looks like the SMG relay might fit the bill, it should be here on Friday.



sp330i said:


> Also, you mentioned Autolevel sensors/brackets. Did you actually install the sensor in the rear of the car that autolevels the lights and better yet, wire them successfully to the car? If not, what was the bracket for?


----------



## sp330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Scott ZHP said:


> I will post a DIY with part numbers and photos when I get time, but all you need are ~$30 worth of parts and an hour or two of labor.
> --Scott


Hope you find time for the DIY soon. If you have limited time, concentrating on the connections for the bi-xenon flap would be a big help!

Thanks!


----------



## aznyeast (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Scott, if you ever can find the time. please try to see if you can finish up the diy. Been waiting for it for a while. Thanks


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Great job retrofitting the bi-Xenon! :thumbup: 

May I ask why you didn't order the car with them? It would have saved you more trouble...


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, I know... it's been a while.

I was off most of this week and had some time to play with the wiring install to make it look more "factory". Wife and kids are off to visit the inlaws tomorrow AM; look for the DIY on Friday night or Saturday along with photos.

--Scott



aznyeast said:


> Hi Scott, if you ever can find the time. please try to see if you can finish up the diy. Been waiting for it for a while. Thanks


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Scott -- any insight/advice on what is involved for a car that already has the older single-mode xenons (i.e. not bi-xenons)?


----------

